# Best GH Protocol for Fat Loss



## armada (Jun 17, 2018)

When do you take your GH shots when you cutting, where the goal is fat loss?

Recently I have been splitting my dose - half pre-bed and half pre-fasted cardio in the morning.

Haven't noticed much of a difference vs taking the full dose AM or PM though.

I listened to a podcast with John Meadows, Ameen Alai and Matt Porter recently, and they all seemed to agree with one another that for fat loss, taking several smaller doses throughout the day was optimal.


----------



## K1 (Jun 17, 2018)

You are going to hear all sorts of different protocols...Been lots of discussions over the years on it.

I have taken from 4iu/ed to 30iu/ed for extended periods of time...All sorts of different protocols over the years, and never noticed a difference...In regards to timing although the 30iu/ed was spread out at 3 different times just because of the amount but it was just morning/noon/night.

The majority of years I have used HGH it has been 4iu/ed before bed...May be right may be wrong but works for me and my purposes of helping burn through faster all the garbage I've eaten that day


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 19, 2018)

I like 2iu am/pre bed!


----------



## custom creation (Jun 19, 2018)

I'll run 4 iu 2 hours pre bed


----------



## BG (Jun 21, 2018)

As was said earlier, you will hear all kinds of things. Keeping it simple is best(IMO).. for fat loss around 3iu first thing in the morning. I agree with what Dave Palumbo said, its the duration not the amount (per se). And if you miss a day...its okay. Want to reduce the dose to 2iu.. okay. If you're late 20's on, you're good


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm similar to other replies. 4-6 iu total per day, split in AM/PM injections.


----------



## armada (Jun 22, 2018)

I've only ever done 2 iu per day on a cut and have seen good results.

Maybe next go around I'll give 4 iu per day a try. Can get pretty expensive though, unless I venture into the world of generics...


----------



## pesty4077 (Jun 22, 2018)

I like running 4 IUs before bed, but I also add 50 MCG of T4 and 12.5 MG of T3 and 500 MG of metformin.


----------



## spartan72 (Jun 22, 2018)

I have always been told to take it first thing in the morning when your feet hit the floor. This was what I was told, read, listen to. The basis was your body will naturally produce the highest amounts of natural GH while you are asleep. And then taking it in the morning caries it longer into the beginning of your day. It was my understanding that you may not want to take it PM or before bed because you would suppress your natural production. Now this is just what I was told could be right could be wrong but any feedback would be welcome. It was for fat loss as well I would wake take 2 iu's and fast for at least 2 hours. Seemed to work for me.


----------



## armada (Jun 23, 2018)

spartan72 said:


> I have always been told to take it first thing in the morning when your feet hit the floor. This was what I was told, read, listen to. The basis was your body will naturally produce the highest amounts of natural GH while you are asleep. And then taking it in the morning caries it longer into the beginning of your day. It was my understanding that you may not want to take it PM or before bed because you would suppress your natural production. Now this is just what I was told could be right could be wrong but any feedback would be welcome. It was for fat loss as well I would wake take 2 iu's and fast for at least 2 hours. Seemed to work for me.




I've seen studies that after taking a shot of GH, your endogenous GH production remains suppressed for 24-36 hrs. So I don't think that by taking a shot of GH in the A.M. you are necessarily still producing your own GH at night.


----------



## striffe (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't think it makes that much difference but I also prefer splitting up the dose throughout the day. 2iu 3 times daily. At the very 3iu pre cardio and pre bed. I would also add in metformin pre bed if you can.


----------



## odin (Jul 11, 2018)

I would take several small doses through the day. How much are you running now? I would split it up 2-4 times.


----------



## thumos (Aug 22, 2018)

The Most Effective Growth Hormone Protocol For Fat Loss «

Very good read...worth your time


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 23, 2018)

armada said:


> I've seen studies that after taking a shot of GH, your endogenous GH production remains suppressed for 24-36 hrs. So I don't think that by taking a shot of GH in the A.M. you are necessarily still producing your own GH at night.



I had read the same studies. Based on that I stopped supplementing with MK while using HGH. I just have not seen a good study supporting the benefits of stacking both.


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 23, 2018)

thumos said:


> The Most Effective Growth Hormone Protocol For Fat Loss «
> 
> Very good read...worth your time



Thanks for the share. It is a pretty lengthy read, but at least at first glance it looks like a lot of good info. Off I go to dive into that article .


----------



## ketsugo (Aug 25, 2018)

Hgh will help burn fat regardless . It’s helps your aaa cycle go overdrive. If anyone says certain. Way not true . I been using many brands over past 12 years . In fact I recall my very first cycle adding only 5iu day and my body fat went down to 6 percent within 3 months not trying . Basically just diet and train like your wanting to burn the hgh gets you there . My experience though nothing is drastic and fast . Basically you use at least 2-3 kits over couple months and you’ll look in mirror one day and bam your shredded. I’m 53 now I don’t cycle without hgh


----------



## ketsugo (Aug 25, 2018)

K1 said:


> You are going to hear all sorts of different protocols...Been lots of discussions over the years on it.
> 
> I have taken from 4iu/ed to 30iu/ed for extended periods of time...All sorts of different protocols over the years, and never noticed a difference...In regards to timing although the 30iu/ed was spread out at 3 different times just because of the amount but it was just morning/noon/night.
> 
> The majority of years I have used HGH it has been 4iu/ed before bed...May be right may be wrong but works for me and my purposes of helping burn through faster all the garbage I've eaten that day





Bump just like that !!


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 17, 2018)

Has anyone found splitting 6 iu into 6 shots a day being more effective for fat loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odin (Nov 19, 2018)

ldbruffey said:


> Has anyone found splitting 6 iu into 6 shots a day being more effective for fat loss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I haven't split it up that much. I think that is overkill. It's active for awhile so I think 3 times is more than enough. Although if you don't mind the shots go for it. 2iu 3 times daily would be good imo. Morning/fasted, pre workout and before bed.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

I’ve been tinkering around with it but honestly don’t think there is much of a difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OGaddict (Nov 22, 2018)

K1 said:


> You are going to hear all sorts of different protocols...Been lots of discussions over the years on it.
> 
> I have taken from 4iu/ed to 30iu/ed for extended periods of time...All sorts of different protocols over the years, and never noticed a difference...In regards to timing although the 30iu/ed was spread out at 3 different times just because of the amount but it was just morning/noon/night.
> 
> The majority of years I have used HGH it has been 4iu/ed before bed...May be right may be wrong but works for me and my purposes of helping burn through faster all the garbage I've eaten that day




was that 30 iu Humatrope? :headbang:


----------



## Giant Lab (Nov 24, 2018)

I think for fat loss , the best thing is peptide fragment 176-191.





armada said:


> When do you take your GH shots when you cutting, where the goal is fat loss?
> 
> Recently I have been splitting my dose - half pre-bed and half pre-fasted cardio in the morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## nspaletta (Nov 26, 2018)

Jordan Peters had a good video on his beliefs and in all honesty I tend to lean his way as well. As long as you get a shot in that is really all that matters, I don't believe there is one time that is better then the other in the end its exogenous hgh no matter what.


----------



## gogotren (Dec 6, 2018)

I`ve read 2iu is about the max your body can handle at one time. I know guys take much more, multiple times per day and get results but I stick with 2iu in the am, sometimes 2 iu at night.


----------



## BigDave (Dec 27, 2018)

I like using IGF-1 LR3 pre-bed or pre-workout. It seems to really make me lose fat and not have lethargy. I have also used MK pre-bed and that makes me very hungry especially for carbs so it makes it harder to lose fat. The MK does make my muscles fuller (noticeable) but also makes me very lethargic. Have not tried HGH but I think I would do 2-3 IU pre-bed and see if I get lethargic.


----------



## chooch69 (Dec 27, 2018)

gogotren said:


> I`ve read 2iu is about the max your body can handle at one time. I know guys take much more, multiple times per day and get results but I stick with 2iu in the am, sometimes 2 iu at night.



i did 4 iu a day, 2am, 2 evening, back in 2015. 
after a few months, i was leaner than i'd been in years and found it hard to get fat, even with higher cals. 
those were tp grays, i started using 3 a day to save money, my igf levels were still in the 350's, up from 161 baseline.


----------



## gunz78 (Feb 27, 2019)

from my experience multiple times per day


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

I've been loving 4iu per day, training days only.  2iu upon wakeup then fasting an hour.  Then 2iu pre-bed.


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (Mar 16, 2019)

thumos said:


> The Most Effective Growth Hormone Protocol For Fat Loss «
> 
> Very good read...worth your time



Great read, thanks.  Cliff notes, take 2ius in fasted state.  Increase lypolysis with liss training while fasted.  Further benefits from adding androgens and clen.


----------



## odin (Mar 21, 2019)

Brickshthouse79 said:


> Great read, thanks.  Cliff notes, take 2ius in fasted state.  Increase lypolysis with liss training while fasted.  Further benefits from adding androgens and clen.



Definitely a great way of doing things.


----------



## kto (Jun 11, 2019)

If HGH is sytematically detectable in your system for 3 weeks, why does it matter how many shots per day regardless for recomposition purposes?  I know, I see, I feel the lingering GH in my system for that duration of time before the effects (muscle fullness from water retention, carpal tunnel in my hands)subsides..I've taken a bolous shot all at the PM and I snoooze like a tiger, I've taken am and a pm shot, I've taken 3 shots, 1 shot every two hours...The differenece?  ZILCH.  NADA.  NOTHING.  Just take it whenever you can.  Simple as that...it's like saying, how many times a day should I inject tren for recomp purposes?  Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Gambel (Jun 16, 2019)

gunz78 said:


> from my experience multiple times per day





Agreed. Multiple doses per day works best.


----------



## striffe (Jun 18, 2019)

kto said:


> If HGH is sytematically detectable in your system for 3 weeks, why does it matter how many shots per day regardless for recomposition purposes?  I know, I see, I feel the lingering GH in my system for that duration of time before the effects (muscle fullness from water retention, carpal tunnel in my hands)subsides..I've taken a bolous shot all at the PM and I snoooze like a tiger, I've taken am and a pm shot, I've taken 3 shots, 1 shot every two hours...The differenece?  ZILCH.  NADA.  NOTHING.  Just take it whenever you can.  Simple as that...it's like saying, how many times a day should I inject tren for recomp purposes?  Maybe I'm wrong.



It doesn't make much difference but there is still some. It's systematically detectable for longer but look at how hgh is released and it's spike. It has a very short half life. Using the tren example is wrong because it's half life is much longer. The detection time of tren a is about 4 months and 7 months for tren e. Deca is 18 months but it's doesn't mean it is effecting the body after that time. I do think you're right in posting just take it whenever you can. The difference won't be much but I do think (many agree) that smaller frequent doses work better for fat loss.


----------



## Edwina (Jul 3, 2019)

I like using IGF-1 LR3 pre-bed or pre-workout. It seems to really make me lose fat and not have lethargy. I have also used MK pre-bed and that makes me very hungry especially for carbs so it makes it harder to lose fat.  Have not tried HGH but I think I would do 2-3 IU pre-bed and see if I get lethargic.


----------



## Smack (Jul 3, 2019)

thumos said:


> The Most Effective Growth Hormone Protocol For Fat Loss «
> 
> Very good read...worth your time



Damn! I've been looking for this for weeks lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Smack (Jul 3, 2019)

Brickshthouse79 said:


> Great read, thanks.  Cliff notes, take 2ius in fasted state.  Increase lypolysis with liss training while fasted.  Further benefits from adding androgens and clen.



You can just fast in the morning but I was surprised how long it takes for fat release to peak... 2 hours pre cardio minimum


----------



## Smack (Jul 3, 2019)

Edwina said:


> I like using IGF-1 LR3 pre-bed or pre-workout. It seems to really make me lose fat and not have lethargy. I have also used MK pre-bed and that makes me very hungry especially for carbs so it makes it harder to lose fat.  Have not tried HGH but I think I would do 2-3 IU pre-bed and see if I get lethargic.



LR3 increases insulin sensitivity and will shuttle carbs to muscle so fat loss makes sense. 

What dose do you usually use? I have some laying around I've been waiting to use.


----------



## Jaxino (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a friend of mine that has HIV.
He is on 18iu Serostim Ed before, but his fasted Glucose was 180ish.... So he divided the dose am pm before bed and now he has normal glucose levels.. 80-90.

This guy told me that whatever mode he took HGH he was loosing bf at same pace....

I have noticed the same tbh. Was using 4-6iu before bed and even spread on 6 injection during the day.
On full dose before bed I had less water retention overall. On full dose first thing am had much more water retention but gains/fatloss were the same.


----------

